# Illinois Brothers & Sisters of the Leaf - HELP!



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

The State of Illinois is attempting to pass a statewide ban on smoking. The bill has already passed the Senate and is awaiting approval from the House of Representatives. Please immediately contact the members of the committee listed on the attached flyer, as well as your own representatives and request that they vote NO on this bill. If this bill passes what is next...Prohibition?

For information on the bill go to:

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/Bil...9&DocTypeID=SB&LegID=28191&SessionID=51&GA=95

Thank You!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...get on it guys.


----------

